# The Hard Facts?



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been a reader of this forum for awhile and a driver for over a year. 2,100+ trips. 

I'm beginning to see my car deteriorate but I'm so addicted to the money. It's FAST money. Real money. For just sitting still for a while. And some customer service. 

I've began to look for other work but the highest I've seen without a Bachelors degree required is for $15/hr in California that's not a lot. Granted it's easier work than lyft and uber (less emotional strain?) But you'd have to work more hours. 

Tonight I worked 3hrs and got close to $100 and that's real. Factor in all the math it's not a lot but I don't really care about my car. I wanted a motorcycle. So. 

Anyway I'm posting here to ask the community (you guys) should I accept a job @ $15/hr? Most likely my greed won't let me stop driving on weekends. 

Thoughts?


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Just drive on weekends or when your bored its going to be a adjustment . but this Uber and Lyft isn't for full-time.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

AJUber said:


> Just drive on weekends or when your bored its going to be a adjustment . but this Uber and Lyft isn't for full-time.


Thank you for your reply. Yes I do it part time with school being priority. I'm able to pay my expensive car note and insurance easily with this gig. Not sure what a "real" job would permit me as I need certain amounts of money.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> I've been a reader of this forum for awhile and a driver for over a year. 2,100+ trips.
> 
> I'm beginning to see my car deteriorate but I'm so addicted to the money. It's FAST money. Real money. For just sitting still for a while. And some customer service.
> 
> ...


Go for the $15/hr job. I wouldn't do Uber or Lyft anymore, at least when you're getting paid $15 an hour by the real world job, and less than minimum wage (after expenses) by Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Do the job for sure, and UBER when you have some extra time. It can be part time you can UBER when you want. But pay attention to school and keep your eye on the longer term....try to put away some money for the day that some kind of weird sensor blows out of your car and the bill is $600, or you need a new set of tires etc etc.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Real job is my vote. Uber on the side. Do a ride or two a week to keep your foot in the door


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I will say that the freedom and flexibility that comes with this gig can be very addicting. After 12 years of working when and where I want and not having a boss breathing down my neck, I don't know if I could ever go back to working a 9 to 5.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> I've been a reader of this forum for awhile and a driver for over a year. 2,100+ trips.
> 
> I'm beginning to see my car deteriorate but I'm so addicted to the money. It's FAST money. Real money. For just sitting still for a while. And some customer service.
> 
> ...


You answered your own question, if you have to replace your car, take that directly off any of the "profit" you made.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

AJUber said:


> Just drive on weekends or when your bored its going to be a adjustment . but this Uber and Lyft isn't for full-time.


See, the problem with that statement is that Uber stuck quite a few drivers with car loans that they have to pay at breast usury interest rates. Do a search on Uber and Santander Finance and see how these fools were duped.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I've been a reader of this forum for awhile and a driver for over a year. 2,100+ trips.
> 
> I'm beginning to see my car deteriorate but I'm so addicted to the money. It's FAST money. Real money. For just sitting still for a while. And some customer service.
> 
> ...


I dunno if you are close to a Zoo with an active Elephant breeding program, they may be looking for folk with some good customer service experience


----------

